# Welcome to Canada



## Istvan Somogyi (2014 Augusztus 16)

Üdvözletem!

Sok érdkes dolgot olvastam és örülök, hogy van ilyen fórum.
Egy régi álmom, hogy kiköltözzek Canadába! 

Íme az okok: Itthon 3 helyen dolgozom és nehezen vagyok meg. ( albérlet, stb )
Ahogy nézem a jelenlegi dolgokat, nem is számítok jobbra!

--Ezek ellen szeretnék tenni--

35 évesen Jobb életre vágyom!!
Soha nem volt "büdös" a munka, nem is szeretek unatkozni!
Jelenleg az EÜ-ben dolgozom. Elötte 7 évig fegyveres testületnél teljesitettem szolgálatot, de ott leépités volt!
Angolul értek kicsit. Számitástechnika az elég jól megy, bár sajnos papírom nincs róla! "B" -s jogsi.
Bármilyen munka érdekel!!!!
Ital & drogmentes vagyok.
Keresek olyat aki tudna nekem segíteni! ( kijutás-munka-szállás )
Eddig párszor már megjártam és átvertek! (igéret földjei)

Nem állok körözés alatt és nem kívánok senkit átverni!

Kérdésekre őszintén válaszolok.
Előre is köszönöm.

Istvan Somogyi


----------

